# this is so bad it's almost good....



## Stevo (Nov 23, 2006)

[warning]offensive material(especially if your old!)[/warning]
RANT: Old People Smell Funny, and Other Life Lessons From EMS

~S~


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 23, 2006)

Stevo!! you are truly wrapped!! luv it!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 23, 2006)

Like I wrote when I sent it out to everyone I know in EMS:  So funny, only because it's so true!!


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

ACCESS DENIED: www.craigslist.org/about/best/ral/200282956.html is categorized as: Adult/Sexually Explicit

Darn Censors!


----------



## Stevo (Nov 24, 2006)

it has a few expleteive deletives in it Jon, otherwise i'd copy/paste some of it here

sorry 'bout that

~S~


----------



## Jon (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh.... I saw it this weekend.... THAT IS AWSOME!!!


----------



## c-spine (Nov 27, 2006)

too funny.


----------

